# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  ஐ الزعيم x الموردة ஐ دورى سودانى ون الممتاز2010 الاثنين18/10/2010

## غندور

*يستضيف الزعيم اليوم فريق الموردة ام درمان فى المباراه الدورية الاسبوع 22 لبطولة سوداني ون للدوري 
الممتاز 2010 على ملعب استاد المريخ عند الساعة الثامنة مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء



الزعيم يجلس على الصدارة برصيد55 نقطة،،وانتصر فى اخر مبارياته الدورية على هلال الساحل بنتيجة2/0 .
الزعيم اختتم تدريباته مساء امس بملعبه لمباراة اليوم امام الموردة واشرف علي التدريبات الالماني مايكل كروجر بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين حيث اشتملت التدريبات علي رفع معدل اللياقة والقفز علي العلامات وفي نهاية الحصة التدريبية اجري كروجر تقسيمة بين الاصفر والاحمر انتهت بفوز الاصفر ثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف احرز للاصفر الديبة ولاسانا وراجي عبد العاطي فيما احرز هدف الاحمر الوحيد هيثم مرابط.
المورده،، في المركز السادس برصيد 28 نقطة وكان الفريق قد تعادل في اخر جولة امام الافيال بود مدني ويعتبر ملك التعادلات حيث تعادل 10 مرات هذا الموسم من جملة 21مباراة.
يقود الزعيم المدرب كروجر،،بينما يعود لتدريب الموردة المدرب سيد محمد صالح بعد اقالة المدرب عمر بشارة مؤخرآ.
تمنياتنا للزعيم بالنصر وتقديم عرض مشرف..ومساندة جماهيرية مطلوبة من الصفوة،،فألى القلعة الحمراء فخر الملاعب السودانية ايها الصفوة الكرام...


المباراة حتى الان منقولة على الفضائية السودانية واذاعة الرياضية FM104 .

*

----------


## looly

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكرا علي المعلومات الوافيه ياجنرال
والنصر للزعيم.......
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*الله ينصر الزعيم وما النصر الي من عند الله
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مشكوور عمنا ومنصورين يااارب
*

----------


## الصفوى

*منصورين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## الحارث

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*النصر للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*والله نخشى مانخشى تكون التلفزه ارضى زى ماصار فى مباراة هلال الساحل .. ونحن فى بلدا بعيييييييييد ودائما نعاين لمباريات الزعيم .. ادعوا الله معى عشان تلفزيونا يبث المباراه عبر الفضائيه
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ان شاء الله الفوز للمريخ
وبعدد وافر من الأهداف
مشكور عمنا غندور
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف الف مبروك الانتصار للزعيم
مدام فتحتا البوست انت يا عمنا غندور انشاء الله منتصرين منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*


رجاء من الاخوة داخل الخرطوم متابعة المباراة فى حالة النقل الارضى ومدنا بالتفاصيل
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*النصر لنا باذن الله
قلوبنا مع لاعبينا مع تمنياتنا لهم
بوجبة عشاء قرقورية ساخنة !!

*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصرين باذن الله

*

----------


## yassirali66

*قلوبنا مع لاعبينا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*نحن معاك ومع الزعيم ياريس
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*بالتوفيق للمريخ ومنتصرين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			yassirali66, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, السيد
*

----------


## ميدو1

*منصورين انشاء الله 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منصووووورين باذن الله
*

----------


## الصفوى

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) الصفوى, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, السيد, الغسينابي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

منصورين انشاء الله 



 أمين يارب
بس لو نقلوها علي الأرضي أجدع لينا الرابط الشغال ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*حدثونا عن النقل ومواعيد المباراة

التلفزيون شغال فعاليات معرض الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله ده المحيرنا....
104 زاتها ما جايبه خبر الكوره
ننتظر كدي لي 8
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*سلامات شباب...................بالتوفيق لكبير الكورة السودانية
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			yassirali66, Abobakr ramdan, مريخابي مووووت, ابراهيم تاج الدين, غندور, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الحضور ضعيف.....وين ياجماعه؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*احتمال تكون الساعة
ثمانية ونصف
المرة الفاتت في مباراة هليل بورسودان
كان مكتوب المباراة الساعة ثمانية
ولكن البث كان ثمانية ونصف

غايتو ادينا منتظرين

وبالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بداية الاستديو التحليلي
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

أمين يارب
بس لو نقلوها علي الأرضي أجدع لينا الرابط الشغال ياحبيب



 
تأمر  يا حبيب  امر  


الان بدا  الاستديو التحليلى 

على تلفزيون السودان 

*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*الاستديو التحليلى
*

----------


## غندور

*الاخبار عندكم شنو؟؟
*

----------


## الصفوى

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 8 (8 عضو و 0 ضيف) الصفوى, Abobakr ramdan, مريخابي مووووت, ابراهيم تاج الدين, يوسف سالم, غندور, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الفضائيه السودانيه تنقل الان المباراه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			yassirali66, Abobakr ramdan, مريخابي مووووت, الأبيض ضميرك, الصفوى, ابراهيم تاج الدين, يوسف سالم, غندور, ziyada
*

----------


## الصفوى

*http://www.watchfomny.com/A-Tv-Soudan.php
الرابط
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بدات المباراه
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*بدأت المباراة الان...
منقولة على الفضائية وقوون
*

----------


## الصفوى

*بسم الله بداية المباراة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الفضائيه السودانيه و قون
تنقلان المباراه
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*حضور جماهيرى ضعيف
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رمزي صالح نجم الدين الزومه سفاري طارق مختار الشغيل سعيد السعودي النفطي هنو
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*بدليه حزره للفريقين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ركنيه للمورده تتخلص ضربه مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*يا اخوانا مافى رابط ............مشكورين
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ركنيه للمريخ تتحول ركنيه اخري
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*http://goansport.tv/goan.html
رابط قناة فووووووووووووول
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*http://www.justin.tv/abasia55/#/w/476539232



منقول من كورة سودانية(عباسية)
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*http://www.watchfomny.com/A-Tv-

Soudan.php

الرابط

*

----------


## أبو علي

*حضرنا .............
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ربع ساعه0-0
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*ركنيه اولى . وقولوا يا رب..
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تهديفه ضعيفه للمريخ مصعب
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*شباب الاداء العام كيف !!!!
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*تكتل  دفاعى للموردة 

هجمات مريخية دون فائدة 

ركنيات ضائعة ككل  الكرات المعكوسة 

*

----------


## أبو علي

*الاداء غير مطمين ربنا يستر


*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*يا جماعة الموردة لاعبة بخطة1/ 10 / 0
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*النفطى  حركة دؤوبة فى المقدمة دون ظهور  لهنو 
*

----------


## أبو علي

*التحضير كتير ..
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*تشكيلة المريخ 
رمزي صالح
نجم الدين ، سفاري ، طارق مختار ، الزومه
سعيد السعودي ، الشغيل ، مصعب عمر ، النفطي
هنو ، راجي
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تسديدة من النفطى  تمر  جوار  المرمى  دون خطورة 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*المباراة تحتاج للاعب يشوت من خارج خط 18 من اجل كسر الحاجز الدفاعي للموردة
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*وين قلق  الليلة ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*سفارى وتالق  فى الهجمة الوحيدة للموردة حتى  الان 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الزومة وعكسية تمر  من الغرب  للشرق  دون وجود اى من لاعبى المريخ 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تهديفة من راجى  من داخل  خط 18 عالية بعيدة 
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*الحبيب ميدو

الاداء العام كيف للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الطيب  الماحى  مهاجم وهداف  الموردة  يجب  الحذر  الشديد منه 
*

----------


## أبو علي

*العجب ...العجب .. العجب .. العجب
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*الاخباااااااااار يا حبايب
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*وين الناس .. طمنونا يا اخوانا
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*لابد من اخراج طارق مختار ودخول بله جابر وتحويل نجم الدين لوسط الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*مخالفة بالقرب  من خط 18 يلعب  النفطى  تصطدم فى الدفاع  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود كيلا
					

الحبيب ميدو

الاداء العام كيف للمباراة



الاداء  العام حتى الان  دون الوسط ... كثرة التمرير والتحضير  واخيرا التمرير  الخاطئ  يفقدان المريخ الكثير  من الفرص .... الكرات العكسية وعدم المتابعة  اضاعت اكثر  من 4  ركنيات  ... التهديف  من خارج منطقة ال  18 هو الحل  الوحيد لكسر  تكتل  الموردة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الموردة تلعب  على الهجمة المرتدة واخشى من ثقل  حركة طارق  مختار  وسرعة الطيب  الماحى  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*احتجاج جماهيرى على الاداء  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الركنية الخامسة للمريخ دون متابعة 
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

الاداء العام حتى الان دون الوسط ... كثرة التمرير والتحضير واخيرا التمرير الخاطئ يفقدان المريخ الكثير من الفرص .... الكرات العكسية وعدم المتابعة اضاعت اكثر من 4 ركنيات ... التهديف من خارج منطقة ال 18 هو الحل الوحيد لكسر تكتل الموردة 



 
مشكور يا حبيب وربنا ينصرنا انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*مخالفة للموردة وسط الملعب  مقطوعة وهجمة مريخية وتمرير  خاطئ  
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*لا بد من هدف في هذه الدقائق حتى نتجنب تأخير الزمن من لاعبي الموردة في الشوط الثاني 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تسديدة  قوية للموردة يبعدها  رمزى للركنية 
*

----------


## أبو علي

*ربنا يستر .. اداء جنائزى
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تسديدة قوية وجميلة من الشغيل  جوار  المرمى  .. العجب  يقوم بتمارين الاحماء  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*42  دقيقة ومازال  التعادل  يسيطر  على مجريات اللقاء  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تهديفة من طارق  مختار  بدون معنى  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*دقيقة واحدة زمن محتسب  بدل  ضائع 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول
*

----------


## أبو علي

*ربنا يكون فى عونا ..
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*النصر قادم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*نهاية الشوط الاول  بتعادل الفرقتين بدون اهداف  لعب  خلال  الشوط الاول  المريخ ضاغطا فى اوله لدقائق  ليستسلم بعدها  مهاجمى المريخ لتكتل  الموردة دون اللجؤ  لمحاولة فك حصار  الموردة  عن طريق  التسديد من خارج الخط والاختراق  المباشر  والمهارات الفردية ... نتمنى  ان يكون فى دخول  العجب تغيير  لنتيجة اللقاء  .. لان لاعبى الموردة  سيعتمدوا  على تضييع الزمن ان استمر  التعادل  ..
*

----------


## الصفوى

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 15 (15 عضو و 0 ضيف) الصفوى, Abobakr ramdan, مايقومابي, أبو علي, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخابي مووووت, الأبيض ضميرك, ابراهيم تاج الدين, hass6666, يوسف سالم, midris3, sonstar, ziyada, ود كيلا
وين الناس
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*اللهم انصرنا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*خروج النفطى  وهنو ودخول  العجب  وياسر  الديبة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*حارس  الموردة بدا فى اضاعة الوقت 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*هجمة خطيرة للموردة تمر بسلام 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*نقلات منظمة للموردة واستحواز على الكرة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*هجمة خطيرة للمريخ وراسية من راجى  للاوت تعتلى العارضة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تهديفة من ياسر  الديبة يستلم حارس  الموردة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تسديدة قوية من راجى  يبعدها  دفاع الموردة  للركنية 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*هجمة مرتدة للموردة  ويستلم سفارى بكل ثقة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*كثرة التمريرات الخاطئة من نجم الدين وسعيد وطارق  مختار  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*ركنية للموردة ملعوبة وهدف  اول  للموردة 
*

----------


## أبو علي

*وداعا الدورى الممتاز
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 12 (12 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت, Abobakr ramdan, مايقومابي, أبو علي, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1*, مريخابي مووووت, الحارث, الصفوى, ابراهيم تاج الدين, يوسف سالم, sonstar
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الكرة تتهادى امام رمزى صالح والزومة ومشاركة الزومة فى احراز الهدف  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*خروج مصعب عمر ودخول قلق 
*

----------


## الحارث

*معقولة البحصل دا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يكون في العون
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*57 دقيقة من عمر  اللقاء  والمريخ متاخر  بهدف  
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو بقية المحترفيين جابوهم للنزهة
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*ركنية للمريخ يلعب  قلق  وتمر  للاوت للتماس  المريخ 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مخالفة في رأس خط 18
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*يا حليك يا اورغو 
ضيعناك وضعنا معاك يا اورغو 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مخالفة مريخية على راس  18 يلعب  العجب  وتصطدم بالدفاع 
*

----------


## أبو علي

*والله يا رياض كلامك فى الصميم ولكن مين يسمع...؟
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*ما في داع للشفقة يا لاعيبة الزعيم هناك وقت كافي للفوز 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*بطافة صفراء لحارس  الموردة لاضاعة الوقت 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*اليوم راجي في غاية السلبية حتى الآن
*

----------


## ميدو1

*سفارى والارسال  الطويل  واضاعة المجهود والزمن 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*بطاقة صفراء  لسفارى 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*سبحان الله 
الموردة تهزم المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*هجمة للموردة ويستلم رمزى صالح 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*هجمة مريخية وعكسية يبعدها دفاع الموردة كالعادة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*قوووووووووووووووووووووون ياسر الديبة 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ميدو1

*ياسر  الديبة واول  هدف  فى اول  مباراة 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياسر يحفظ ماء وجة كروجر
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

* يا شباب عايزين هدف الفوز 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الدقيقة 73  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*حارس  الموردة يواصل  مسلسل اضاعة الزمن 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*تمهل شوي يا الزومة وبطل شفقه 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*هدف ابيض للموردة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*خميس  مارتن من الموردة  يخرج ويدخل  عبد الله ابراهيم لاعب  وسط 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*هجمة للموردة وتسديدة بعيدة من مهاجم الموردة  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الموردة تنشط وشفقة لاعبى المريخ تضيع الكثير  من الفرص  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*هجمة مرتدة للموردة مبعدة للكورنة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*81  دقيقة والتعادل  ما  زال  حاضرا 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تساقط لاعبى الموردة ومشادة بين العجب  واحد لاعبى الموردة
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مخالفة مريخية ينفذ  قلق  تمر  جوار  المرمى  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الشغيل  وتمريرة للاوت  تحكى  احباط اللاعبين
*

----------


## ميدو1

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون راجى  
*

----------


## الحارث

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*قوووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## الصفوى

*قووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*راجي يا معلم
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*هدف  جميل  جدا  من راجى  يخدع بالكرة الجميع ويضعها  فى المرمى  هدف  تامين النقاط الثلاث  للمريخ واحتكاك بين اللاعبين واخوت سيدة فرح فى المدرجات 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*راجي عبد العاطي يصوم ويفطر على هدف جميل جدا جداً وغالي كمان
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*90 دقيقة واربع دقائق  زمن مضاف  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*احتكاك بين راجى  واحد لاعبى الموردة  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*لاعبى المريخ يتناقلون الكرة قتلا للوقت 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*الرشيد بدوي عبيد والحسرة الواضحة على نبرات صوته 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا جلافيط 



زووووووووووووووووووط
*

----------


## ميدو1

*بطاقة صفراء  للشغيل  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*كروجر  على الخط يشجع ويحفز فى اللاعبين 
*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مبروووووووووك 
بعد معاناه
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*اههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*الحمد لله
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين مقابل  هدف  للموردة تقدم الموردة بالهدف  الاول  وعادل  للمريخ ياسر  الديبة  وعزز الفوز راجى  عبد العاطى بهدف  جميل  جدا  .. الف  الف  مبروك 
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*الحمد لله


الحمد لله


الحمد لله


الحمد لله


الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*احلى الانتصارات ما  ياتى  بعد المعاناة من قبل  المحبين  وترقب  وشماتة الحاسدين 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووكين الصفوة
*

----------


## ميدو1

*بعد ان بدات رسائل  الحساد والشامتين فى الوصول  اغُلقت كل  الهواتف 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*راجى الليله كتليهو جلفوط
ههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## غندور

*الحمد لله ومبروك الفوز
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مبرووووووووووووك الانتصارمشوار ونرجع
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*والله فوز غير مقنع اطلاقاً والاخطاء الدفاعية مرة أخري ظهرت واضحه الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*aftakir fi tashkeela a7san min di
wad7a gidan
ma 3aiza leha krojar
wla shino ya gma3a
                        	*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*Lasana & Murabit
!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*Tarig Mukhtar yoom bektol leho zol
shwari3 Was3a gidan
Wbla gaibir alshofnaho fi korat Ghana da ga3id bra bewanis ali7tyati wla shino
!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*Aftakir da dars kwaies gidan
3shan idart alkora titdakhal ben al3eba w Krogar
womal idara  3ali shino
                        	*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*Aftakir Korgar 7awal yekhtar tashkila min al3eba almoltazmen walma 3amlo mshakil  gabl kida, mosh lanahom ala7san
ya3ni algod belmogood
!!!!
This is called poor resources managment
wdi ma moshkilto
di moshkilat alidara wcaptin alfareeg
sami3 klami da ya captin 3gab
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أمانة ياجنرال 
لقيتك ختتتتتتتتتتتتري

حسم المعركة والعبرة بالخواتيم

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك التلات نقاط
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*مبرووووووك
بعد سل روح !
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله 
الحمد لله 
الحمد لله اولا واخيرا
تخيلوا يا جماعه مسمر قدام التلفزيون وما مصدق
ما قادر امد ايدى للكيبورد عشان اقول حاجه
الركب شغاله كركبه
تخيلوا يا ناس المباراه دى انتهت بهزيمتنا او حتى بالتعادل ؟؟؟
كنا خشينا وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الدورى كان خلاص ببح . . . والرشاريش كانو رقصوا رقيص الحلبه
وخشمنا كان يكون ملح ملح
ونوم مافى
الله ستر ويا كروجر عليك الله بطل فلسفه
الله يعدى المباريات القادمه على خير
التلاته نقاط فى الكيس !!!!!
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف الف مبروك ال3 نقاط
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الحمد لله 
الحمد لله 
الحمد لله اولا واخيرا
تخيلوا يا جماعه مسمر قدام التلفزيون وما مصدق
ما قادر امد ايدى للكيبورد عشان اقول حاجه
الركب شغاله كركبه
تخيلوا يا ناس المباراه دى انتهت بهزيمتنا او حتى بالتعادل ؟؟؟
كنا خشينا وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الدورى كان خلاص ببح . . . والرشاريش كانو رقصوا رقيص الحلبه
وخشمنا كان يكون ملح ملح
ونوم مافى
الله ستر ويا كروجر عليك الله بطل فلسفه
الله يعدى المباريات القادمه على خير
التلاته نقاط فى الكيس !!!!!



والله يا الأبيض ضميرك ما براك
غايتو أنا كنت في حاله خليها ساي
والله العظيم كملت لي كيس {صعوط } كامل
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مامطمن هالوضع تماما
والله طارق مختار ده والزومه مع سامبسكه وكاريكا
آخر خستكه وما ترقدوا قفى وانا من المباراة دى
اعلنها داويه لو دا الحال مع المورده مع المجعرين كيف؟؟؟

الله مرقنا بعض الاعصاب باظط والحال تانى

*

----------


## ود المحميه

*أطمنوا يا صفوه كروجر عارف شغلوا وراقد للجماعه فوق رأي أصبروا شويه
                        	*

----------

